# convert ufs to zfs



## douglasfim (Aug 11, 2012)

I found it very complicated to install FreeBSD ZFS.

How do I convert UFS to ZFS?

Anyone have installation script for ZFS?

My Desktop has
4GB memory
HD 160GB to Windows7
HD 2TB: (300GB) for FreeBSD and the rest for my files (NTFS).
2.8GHz Athlon II, installed FreeBSD amd64.

What is the advantage of using ZFS?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 12, 2012)

Do not install a ZFS filesystem unless and until you know the benefits and drawbacks.  After that, if you think you want or need ZFS, the easiest way to install root on ZFS is still likely to be the PC-BSD install.


----------



## Crest (Aug 12, 2012)

The FreeBSD wiki includes a step by step installation guide for commoon setups e.g. 2way mirror.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2012)

douglasfim said:
			
		

> How do I convert UFS to ZFS?


You simply can't.


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Aug 13, 2012)

Who really needs ZFS?


----------



## Sebulon (Aug 14, 2012)

Aaron_VanAlstine said:
			
		

> Who really needs ZFS?



Yes, and also remember:
"...the move from 64k to 640k felt like something that would last a great deal of time"
/Bill Gates


----------

